# New stuff from Cannondale later this year?



## tranzformer (Dec 27, 2007)

I know Cannondale tends to do a big reveal in UT during the summer. I read on another forum to expect something in terms of road bikes. I wonder if they (Denk and Co.) will finally release an aero road bike?


----------



## Team Sarcasm (Oct 22, 2012)

Aero road bikes....lol......

I doubt they will dump money into the cesspool called aero road bikes. 

But a TT bike and throw road bars on it, problem solved.


----------



## Team Sarcasm (Oct 22, 2012)

I do think they will bring discs to the caad10/8 (or even merge the two like the allez) as well as discs to the evo.


----------



## bruin11 (May 21, 2004)

I sometimes ride with a guy who works for Cannondale. He is always riding the latest and greatest. He was riding a carbon Synapse disc that he said was on the verge of being released.


----------



## Lombard (May 8, 2014)

bruin11 said:


> I sometimes ride with a guy who works for Cannondale. He is always riding the latest and greatest. He was riding a carbon Synapse disc that he said was on the verge of being released.


The most important question is what did he think of it? Or is that like asking a barber if you need a haircut?


----------



## Team Sarcasm (Oct 22, 2012)

Someone has a synapse HM disc here I think.....check out the 2014 synapse/2014 bike threads.

I believe it was trauma md or someone. Maybe I didnt get his SN right....


----------



## Dan Gerous (Mar 28, 2005)

Team Sarcasm said:


> Someone has a synapse HM disc here I think.....check out the 2014 synapse/2014 bike threads.
> 
> I believe it was trauma md or someone. Maybe I didnt get his SN right....


Yeah Synapse Carbon discs are already out... but so far, only the top of the line Di2 with Enve wheels is available. It's pretty much an obvious assumption that there will be more Synapse Carbon Disc models in the 2015 catalog at lower price points...


----------



## trauma-md (Feb 6, 2004)

Team Sarcasm said:


> Someone has a synapse HM disc here I think.....check out the 2014 synapse/2014 bike threads.
> 
> I believe it was trauma md or someone. Maybe I didnt get his SN right....


Yeah it's me. Great bike. :thumbsup:


----------



## zamboni (Sep 11, 2003)

trauma-md said:


> Yeah it's me. Great bike. :thumbsup:


MD,

Please post the pictures of your latest addition.

Thanks


----------



## scooterman (Apr 15, 2006)

I'm sure we will see more Synapse disc bikes carbon and alloy. A caad10/11 disc. Hopefully a new TT bike or a revised Slice. I dont think the evo will change much but who knows.


----------



## Lil Dale (Feb 19, 2009)

Actually the Slice was new/heavily redesigned for MY 2013 so I wouldn't expect any changes there.
It's the EVO that's getting a bit long in the tooth.


----------



## Bentley88 (Jul 16, 2014)

tranzformer said:


> I know Cannondale tends to do a big reveal in UT during the summer. I read on another forum to expect something in terms of road bikes. I wonder if they (Denk and Co.) will finally release an aero road bike?


Can confirm the 2015 replacement of the Cannondale 71 Synapse Carbon Disc Di2 is being released in August, same spec as the 71 but called the Cannondale Synapse Nano Black Edition.


----------



## Dan Gerous (Mar 28, 2005)

Bentley88 said:


> Can confirm the 2015 replacement of the Cannondale 71 Synapse Carbon Disc Di2 is being released in August, same spec as the 71 but called the Cannondale Synapse Nano Black Edition.


It's not Nano, it's the Synapse Hi-Mod Black Inc. edition... Only the Evo is made with Nano carbon...


----------



## Bentley88 (Jul 16, 2014)

Dan Gerous said:


> It's not Nano, it's the Synapse Hi-Mod Black Inc. edition... Only the Evo is made with Nano carbon...


I think your referring to the current Hi-mod black model? Or are you referring to the new Di2 disc 2015 model?


----------



## Lombard (May 8, 2014)

Is there any significance to the number 71 on some of the Hi-Mod Synapses?


----------



## Dan Gerous (Mar 28, 2005)

Bentley88 said:


> I think your referring to the current Hi-mod black model? Or are you referring to the new Di2 disc 2015 model?


I'm referring to the 2015 Synapse Black Inc. Disc Di2... It's frame is of the Hi-Mod variety (as stated in the product sheet below), not the more expensive Nano carbon that is used exclusively in the SuperSix Evo Black Inc.











Lombard said:


> Is there any significance to the number 71 on some of the Hi-Mod Synapses?


Cannondale was born in 1971.


----------



## Bentley88 (Jul 16, 2014)

Cannondale started business in 1971 and they use 71 as part of the branding of various clothing and bikes.


----------



## Lombard (May 8, 2014)

Dan Gerous said:


> Cannondale was born in 1971.





Bentley88 said:


> Cannondale started business in 1971 and they use 71 as part of the branding of various clothing and bikes.


Gotcha! Thanks!


----------



## Wookiebiker (Sep 5, 2005)

Here is some stuff off of Road Bike Action web site.

Including a CAAD10 Disc model that looks to have internal cables now:


----------

